# 5AT Driving Assistant Plus Retrofit



## Vittosica (May 29, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> Which KAFAS do you mean? the 3 cameras one?


Yes...ordered and mounted kafas High (three eyes) BMW part number 6651 7911469


----------



## Vittosica (May 29, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> Which KAFAS do you mean? the 3 cameras one?


Yes, kafas High (kafas 04)


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

uprockin said:


> Finally!
> I managed to retrofit 5AT driving assistant plus. I replaced my steering wheel with the one which has touch module. Ordered 2 more RS-01 modules from eBay.
> Did wiring, coded car, and voila!
> It is working like a charm. The only thing is, car wants me touch the steering wheel frequently. I will try to find the coding option for that. But if can't, half drunk bottle of water deserves a try


Hello.
I have g30 2019 with driving assistance plus 5AT and RS-2 kafas4,but I can not activate lane change assistance or driver assistance view.Any suggestions.


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

You cant have it with 5AT. U need 5AU For that. I have 2019 late december production with 5AU and everything working fine with lane change and assistant view after coding. Plus you have to be at least 2021 iLevel


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

SaNGRia said:


> You cant have it with 5AT. U need 5AU For that. I have 2019 late december production with 5AU and everything working fine with lane change and assistant view after coding. Plus you have to be at least 2021 iLevel


i will try to VO coding in FA to insert 5AU and will see what will happened.


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

iliannavy said:


> i will try to VO coding in FA to insert 5AU and will see what will happened.


5AT = 5DF + 5AS
5AU = 5AT + 5AR. Plus has 2 front Side radar sensor short range (SRSNVR and SRSNVL)


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

SaNGRia said:


> 5AT = 5DF + 5AS
> 5AU = 5AT + 5AR. Plus has 2 front Side radar sensor short range (SRSNVR and SRSNVL)


So actually I need only to add 5AR.Is that true.


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

iliannavy said:


> So actually I need only to add 5AR.Is that true.


5AR Plus Front Sensors with Kafas3-4


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

SaNGRia said:


> 5AR Plus Front Sensors with Kafas3-4


I added 5AR but nothing changed.Lane change assistant is not able to tick.Drive assistant view is not showing on the instrument cluster.It's black.All settings as per above mentioned was set but nothing.Idrive is S15A-21.07.562.I need some NCD files with working LCA and DAV.If some has will be good.


----------



## Yoggly (Jun 26, 2020)

iliannavy said:


> I added 5AR but nothing changed.Lane change assistant is not able to tick.Drive assistant view is not showing on the instrument cluster.It's black.All settings as per above mentioned was set but nothing.Idrive is S15A-21.07.562.I need some NCD files with working LCA and DAV.If some has will be good.


Do you have 3 or 2 cameras; Kafas? Have you added into FA and then VO code the required modules?


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> Do you have 3 or 2 cameras; Kafas? Have you added into FA and then VO code the required modules?











I added in FA VO 5AR and coded HU.MGU, DKombi, SAS2, EPS, BDC2.Kafas looks 2cameras.Only additional I had...


----------



## Yoggly (Jun 26, 2020)

iliannavy said:


> I added in FA VO 5AR and coded HU.MGU, DKombi, SAS2, EPS, BDC2.Kafas looks 2cameras.Only additional I had...


so, I deduced you have the lite-lci? Do you have ID7 or 6? Is your copkit the current one? I mean like this:


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> so, I deduced you have the lite-lci? Do you have ID7 or 6? Is your copkit the current one? I mean like this:


Idrive7 live cockpit professional


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

iliannavy said:


> Idrive7 live cockpit professional
> View attachment 1052651


If you have activated LCA and DAView can you send me NCD files to compare with mine.


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

Your car has to have iStep 2020+ . Also as i mentioned before this might also related to KAFAS and hardware options. I have KAFAS4 on my g20. Yours looks like KAFAS Stereo. Also it is not just a coding of MGU and Kombi. You need to also code KAFAS + SAS2 + BDC_BODY3

You are adding 5AR to 5AT, do you even have a steering wheel that support HOD? If not 5AR will not function neither on 5AT nor 5AU. Plus Lane change assist did not come with 5AT. It is part of 5AU which means you need FRR02 radar with 2 lane assist radar on front bumper with KAFAS3 or 4.

5AU alot advance than 5AT , that is why you can activate many features on 5AU.

i have retrofitted 5AT&5AR to my F85 and it is quiet limited compare to 5AU.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

SaNGRia said:


> Your car has to have iStep 2020+ . Also as i mentioned before this might also related to KAFAS and hardware options. I have KAFAS4 on my g20. Yours looks like KAFAS Stereo. Also it is not just a coding of MGU and Kombi. You need to also code KAFAS + SAS2 + BDC_BODY3
> 
> You are adding 5AR to 5AT, do you even have a steering wheel that support HOD? If not 5AR will not function neither on 5AT nor 5AU. Plus Lane change assist did not come with 5AT. It is part of 5AU which means you need FRR02 radar with 2 lane assist radar on front bumper with KAFAS3 or 4.
> 
> ...


I have all mention requirements above as:steering wheel supported HOD with 5AT manifactured, FRR02radar with radars (HRSNR, HRSNL, SRSNVR, SRSNVL), KAFAS4, ISTEP S15A-21-07-562. IDrive7 and MGU High (Live cocpit Pro).
Only I don't have Driver attention camera.
I coded all mentioned modules but nothing,therefore I need cafd files for MGU,Kombi,KAFAS, SAS and BDC_BODY to compare setting.


----------



## Yoggly (Jun 26, 2020)

iliannavy said:


> I have all mention requirements above as:steering wheel supported HOD with 5AT manifactured, FRR02radar with radars (HRSNR, HRSNL, SRSNVR, SRSNVL), KAFAS4, ISTEP S15A-21-07-562. IDrive7 and MGU High (Live cocpit Pro).
> Only I don't have Driver attention camera.
> I coded all mentioned modules but nothing,therefore I need cafd files for MGU,Kombi,KAFAS, SAS and BDC_BODY to compare setting.


Can you share your FA? An screenshoot or so.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> Can you share your FA? An screenshoot or so.











I think is visible.


----------



## Rossi76 (11 mo ago)

uprockin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm driving a 2018 G30 with 5AS driving assistant.
> I retrofitted the front radar to have the ACC, and it's working fine!
> ...


What parts do you retrofit?
Radar and?

regards


----------



## Yoggly (Jun 26, 2020)

iliannavy said:


> View attachment 1053192
> 
> I think is visible.


Have you tried to add 5AR and was it accepted? as you have 5AT and no 5AU.


----------



## Yoggly (Jun 26, 2020)

iliannavy said:


> I have all mention requirements above as:steering wheel supported HOD with 5AT manifactured, FRR02radar with radars (HRSNR, HRSNL, SRSNVR, SRSNVL), KAFAS4, ISTEP S15A-21-07-562. IDrive7 and MGU High (Live cocpit Pro).
> Only I don't have Driver attention camera.
> I coded all mentioned modules but nothing,therefore I need cafd files for MGU,Kombi,KAFAS, SAS and BDC_BODY to compare setting.


US version or UE version? Maybe this makes the difference. I remember some years ago, it was available at US but not EU market.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> Have you tried to add 5AR and was it accepted? as you have 5AT and no 5AU.


Yes.I added 5AR and was accepted.Only I had in additional driver change camera but was no available as device.But nothing with TJA.Lane change assistant also was not working.
But before that I added 5AU withou removing 5AT and received error coding on HU_MGU,the rest as BDC_BODY, Dkombi,ESP,SAS2 was coded succesufully.But still nothing.Therefore I want to see any cafd files with already working TJA LCA and driver assistant view.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yoggly said:


> US version or UE version? Maybe this makes the difference. I remember some years ago, it was available at US but not EU market.


UE version.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

iliannavy said:


> UE version.


----------



## alexpelmus (Oct 31, 2021)

dncomputech said:


> Congratulate for success.
> As far as I know, the Fxx 5AT does not need a touch detection steering wheel. Steering wheel Touch detection is for 5AR only (traffic jam assist) and by default the 5AR only works up to 60 km / h, unless you change the FDL as you like. I think Gxx 5AR is developed into 5AU
> This is Clip 5AR on my car's F10 LCI, I use a TJA emulator so the car does not force me to touch the steering wheel.


 what navi is that ?android or ?


----------



## kidneygrille (6 mo ago)

uprockin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm driving a 2018 G30 with 5AS driving assistant.
> I retrofitted the front radar to have the ACC, and it's working fine!
> ...


@uprockin I need to add 5DF to my M240i, which already has 5AS. Would greatly appreciate if you could specify parts you used for this. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## XSTAGE (8 mo ago)

uprockin said:


> I'm in Istanbul, maybe mmperformance can do this? Did you get in touch with them?
> 
> For the 5AT, I wish I could see your message before coding 5AT to my car
> Just to note here for the future, the vehicles equipped with 5AS option has 2 bumper radars at rear, and none on the front. If you code your car with 5AT in such case, the RS ecu (which is SWW for ISTA) tries to communicate with all 4 radars, and see that the 2 front is missing. Then rejects to start up. In such case you will not be able to inject CAFD to your RS module with 5AS again (because it did not start correctly). Due to this error, your blind spot detection and rear collision warning will not operate and disabled.
> ...


I connected the wiring to the two front radars, coded 5at, and I have the following situation: ISTA sees them once and does not see them the second time, ESYS does not see modules for coding. Who can tell what? BMW G30
























these are the rear sensors


---------------------------------------------------------------


























these are the rear sensors


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

Did u have 5DF + 5AS before u coded the 5AT? SRSNVL part of 5AU. HRSNR used for blind spot radar on rear bumper and it is for 5AS which goes under 5AT.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

XSTAGE said:


> I connected the wiring to the two front radars, coded 5at, and I have the following situation: ISTA sees them once and does not see them the second time, ESYS does not see modules for coding. Who can tell what? BMW G30
> View attachment 1068447
> 
> View attachment 1068448
> ...


Hello.I have 5AT.You can compare.


----------



## FelipeG302018 (3 mo ago)

uprockin said:


> Finally!
> I managed to retrofit 5AT driving assistant plus. I replaced my steering wheel with the one which has touch module. Ordered 2 more RS-01 modules from eBay.
> Did wiring, coded car, and voila!
> It is working like a charm. The only thing is, car wants me touch the steering wheel frequently. I will try to find the coding option for that. But if can't, half drunk bottle of water deserves a try


Hello!
Congratulations!!. You are the first I read that has achieved it more or less quickly. I send you some doubts in case you are so kind to help me. I'm thinking of doing this update on my 530e G30 |  08/2018. My car has the 5AL equipment Active Protection
5AS Driving Assistant
5DN Parking Assistant Plus 7S2 Luxury Line
ZIV Innovation Package
ZSF Safety Package. Could you tell me what parts I need to acquire to code 5AT driving assistant plus?


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Is 5AR Traffic Jam Assist (or 5AT) able to be coded on a F30 LCI with KAFAS2 and Radar Cruise Control?
Or does/can ICM be swapped from an F10?


----------



## ayaananonymous015 (2 mo ago)

uprockin said:


> Finally! I managed to retrofit 5AT driving assistant plus. I replaced my steering wheel with the one which has touch module. Ordered 2 more RS-01 modules from eBay. Did wiring, coded car, and voila! It is working like a charm. The only thing is, car wants me touch the steering wheel frequently. I will try to find the coding option for that. But if can't, half drunk bottle of water deserves a try


 Hi bro how did u wire it what did I have to wire please let me know as I’m also trying to do this


----------

